# CAPA 2015 competition results



## Stu Worrall (13 Oct 2015)

In case anyone hasn't spotted them the results of the French aquascaping contest were announced yesterday.  Link below

http://www.aquagora.fr/CAPA/palmares_fr_2015.html


----------



## parotet (13 Oct 2015)

I love the one called Perséphone (3rd position in the more than 200l category). It's a rather classic layout but perfectly implemented. IMO it is very pleasant to the eye (now downloaded and in the "favorite layouts" folder for future inspiration 

Jordi


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Oct 2015)

That's my favourite too, that and Elgol in the under 54l section...that's some impressive construction.


----------



## rebel (14 Oct 2015)

Wow there were some superb entries there!

That is true construction with a foundation etc etc! Impressive to use those PVC pipes like that.


----------

